# IT'S BAAAACK!



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

The *3rd Annual Barbie Rod Steelhead Derby* is coming! Come on out to help raise funds for the *Cleveland Metroparks Fishing Fund* and have a blast with other Steelhead addicts... I mean enthusiasts.

The event page for the most up to date info: *https://www.facebook.com/events/236660653335929/* This is a public event, please feel free to share this with your friends, friend of friends, friends of enemies, total strangers, the guy who cuts your hair.... you get the idea.

Don't FaceBook? That's cool... Go here ==> http://barbiefishingderby.weebly.com/



The details:


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome! Can't wait...... Must find a way to steal, I mean borrow, my nieces Barbie rod I bought her a few years ago....


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

lunker23 said:


> Awesome! Can't wait...... Must find a way to steal, I mean borrow, my nieces Barbie rod I bought her a few years ago....


Tell her you just want to put some better line on it for her


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

That sounds like a great tournament and a fun idea. I actually won a similar tournament back in the mid-2000s when Bruce at Grand River Tackle used to put on the Snoopy Rod Tournament. I caught a small jack on my last cast at 11:45 am. That was the only steelhead caught that day. Fun memory of my time up there. Y'all have a great time!!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

You say you are interested but don't "do" FaceBook? We get it! Here is a link to our new site. Less than a month away! Come on out for some great prizes and a great cause!

http://barbiefishingderby.weebly.com/

If you have an questions, feel free to PM me!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Just got these in. Who's going from OGF?


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

You all don't like prizes do you? Well, in case you are interested, here's the list of this year's 1st-3rd place prizes and raffle items. Thank you to all of our hard working volunteers for getting all of this together: Greg Young, Matthew Phillips, Eric Phillips, Travis Males, Donnie Miskinis, and Michael Durkalec!

Please don't forget to visit all of our generous sponsors!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Who's coming Saturday? Get all the most up to date info and *RSVP* here: https://www.facebook.com/events/236660653335929/?active_tab=posts

and here:
http://barbiefishingderby.weebly.com/

Hope to see you there!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, I was going to attend and then had to bail because of family time, but I just received word that tomorrow is open. I didn't have a chance to get a rod so I'll probably just swing some flies with my 2 handed rod. 
I'll have my eyes on you guys so no cheating


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

lunker23 said:


> Well, I was going to attend and then had to bail because of family time, but I just received word that tomorrow is open. I didn't have a chance to get a rod so I'll probably just swing some flies with my 2 handed rod.
> I'll have my eyes on you guys so no cheating


Lunker, I'll have a few extra rods at the pavilion. Stop in at registration and I'll take care of ya.

Mark


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll be there along with jbchrome.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Post any pics/results?


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!

Hey everyone, I just want to tell everyone thank you for making this one of the best Derbies yet! It was the best turn out we have had and we raised $2465 all going to the Cleveland Metroparks Fishing Fund. The fishing fund helps put on kid's derbies, stocks fish in our lakes and rivers, and holds events like the spring clean-up. It's good to see so many anglers giving back to the park system we enjoy.

For those of you who didn't make it, the winner of the derby finished with a 25.5" beauty. 2nd and 3rd place both had 25" and 23.5" so we had to go to the 3rd fish to break the tie! There were around 20 fish brought in by 52 anglers using the kids rods! 

Thanks again to all of our volunteers who put in a lot of time an effort:Travis Woody Males, Greg Young, Eric Phillips, Matthew Phillips, Michael Durkalec, Donnie Miskinis, and John Brochue. This couldn't have happened without you!

And let's not forget the generous sponsors that helped us make the derby exciting! Please remember to patronize and visit them online.

If you did attend, got home on Saturday and found a numbered chit in your bait bag, sling pack, or waders, we would like them back so we do not have to buy new ones next year. Feel free to PM me to figure out the best way to get them to us. I do have your phone numbers and chit numbers so don't think I can't find you.

We want to make the derby better every year and would like your help! Please take a minute to honestly answer this quick 10 question survey. Thanks!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice job guys!


----------

